# Packers Field Fun Day -  the second coming!



## Kevicious (Sep 13, 2005)

Just to let you know that the campaign to save Packers Field from development by the City Academy is still going, despite the initial rejection of the town green application.

There will be another fun day on the field (Between Johnsons Lane and Gordon Road, Whitehall) this coming Sunday to raise awareness, and all are welcome. Football, netball, cricket, kids stuff, etc, should be a good do. Bring yer mates/ kids/ dogs/ whoever, and support a good cause. Bring yer trainers and you can join in too, maybe practise those reverse leg sweeps you saw at the Oval.

Sunday 18th September, 1-6pm. Showing the Packers Field Documentary "Infinite Space" in the Kings Head pub afterwards.


----------



## Sunspots (Sep 14, 2005)

Sounds good, and will try to pop along!   

Apparently we can expect decent weather this weekend too, which will hopefully encourage more people to get outdoors.


----------



## J77 (Sep 14, 2005)

Have some history on the goings on...

and here

oh and the older u75 thread


----------



## WasGeri (Sep 14, 2005)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> Apparently we can expect decent weather this weekend too, which will hopefully encourage more people to get outdoors.



Are you sure? I heard the opposite.   

Although it was probably the BBC, and they can't be trusted when it comes to the weather.


----------



## Sunspots (Sep 14, 2005)

I looked up the BBC 5 day forecast for Bristol, and it's got sun symbols for both Sat/Sun.  Fingers crossed...


----------



## WasGeri (Sep 14, 2005)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> I looked up the BBC 5 day forecast for Bristol, and it's got sun symbols for both Sat/Sun.  Fingers crossed...



Excellent. We were going to cycle to the Lock & Weir at Hanham on Sunday if the weather is good, I suppose we could call into Packers Field on the way back!


----------



## Sunspots (Sep 18, 2005)

_*bump*_


----------



## kalidarkone (Sep 18, 2005)

Yeah I'll be coming along with masterdarkone Only to watch the fightin mind!!


----------



## fat hamster (Sep 18, 2005)

Didn't manage to make it this time, soz - hope this one was as good and as well attended as the last, and that everyone had fun.  

I drove past Packers Field one warm afternoon recently (before the schools went back) and it seemed to be very well used - there were half a dozen different groups of people engaged in various sports and activities.


----------

